# tiny the amel



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

came down this morning and my tiny amel was just lying at the front of his tub and when i took the lid off he had died in the night.
i had only had him a week.
R.I.P tinyeace:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

awwww r.i.p tiny


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

RIP Tiny


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Awwww so sorry.
Dawn


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

really sorry sarah.............. poor little one.

did you buy her ?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear that.

Was it one you got from Doncaster?


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

yeah got it from doncaster,it was so little but it had fed with the breeder but i tried to offer a chopped pinkie and it refused so was leaving it for a few days to see if it just needed to settle and checked it today but he had passed away in the night
he was buried near my little rose bush


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor little thing.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

sorry, i lost an emerald today. i know how you feel. you can't let it get to you......part of the hobby.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

oh no-poor baby and poor u
xx


----------

